# Calling all CP growers! ???



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

what is wrong with this VFT? the traps are unresponsive and look at the growths...









If anyone says too many nutrients I will surely snap...lol


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

What do you mean "look at the growths"? I do not see any deformed traps, which might be aphids... I grow CPs, but will need a lot more information on your VFT before I can help you figure out what might be wrong with it. What water are you using, what soil is it in, how long have you had it, do you have it inside or outside, if outside then where do you live?


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

dang, never seen one look like that. you should post that over on the forums at petflytrap.com, lots of dedicated VFT growers over there. i focus on neps and Utrics and only grow a couple VFT's to keep my stepdaughters entertained


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

You probably will snap at this too :lol: ,
I imagine you know that venus fly traps have to be put through dormancy once a year other wise they will perish in a matter of months or years bery slowly but they will.

It may be in dormancy, what are the temps and humidity like?


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

This person has not replied to his question yet. Hmmm. Anyway, you are right, dormancy is required, and if it is grown in a terrarium in tropical conditions, it is probably doomed. Since the original post did not give any indication what kind of conditions the plant is growing in there is no way to say what is wrong with it without more info!


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*leaf shape*

It came from a cool greenhouse. I hope it recieved enough rest. I own several books on CP's. I just have neverseen one with this leaf shape. I use cool ro/di water and it is in a peat perlite mix. I just removed it to a terrarium and I would have to say that this is the healthiest VFT that I have ever seen, other than the traps being unresponsive. It is getting plenty of light, trust me. If I can bloom catt's here this thing should be fine. I just figured that maybe rattler or someone would have grown one and might have seen this before. Thanks everyone. I'll just give it some time and see. CHAD


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Don't worry about it. It look fine for winter growth under low light. Come spring give it full sun and it'll be fine.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

if it ever splits i would be interested in a division. it looks perfectly healthy. if its genetic its one of the funkier mutations ive seen. mind if i borrow the pic to show around?


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

That could most likely be due to being grown in too low of a light. They require full, direct sun, and since you said it had been in a greenhouse, it probably had poor light. I know that with sarracenia species that do not get proper lighting you will see a large "wing" on the plant, and also paler colors. Unless that VFT is an all green species, the fact that there is no red anywhere might also signify low light.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

some VFT varieties/cultivars dont produce red pigment and those that do dont always produce it in full sun, infact sometimes it take dappled sunlight to trigger the VFT into producing red pigment. i have yet to see a VFT react to low light like that, its to compact. when VFTs dont get enough light ther petoles(sp?) get long and thim cause they are reaching for light. i have never seen one do this cause lack of light, infact it looks fine and healthy to me.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

i got a second opinion from some one who has grown them for ALOT longer than i have...........and i quote.............



> , Nothing is wrong with this plant. Its winter growing HABIT is all you are looking at. The dang thing is sound asleep!!! Dormant if you will! LOL!!!!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

So stop poking at it and let it do its dormant thing


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

*Red traps.*

OK, Rattler. Where did you get the information that full sun was not always necessary for red coloration? Sounds familiar.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I would like to know where that info came from, too, since i have always been told (by people who grow these things for a living and have for years and years) that full sun is very important if you want to grow these properly. They will thrive much better than if they are in partial sun. Not saying that they wouldn't do well, just not as good. In my yard there really is not a place where they can get full sun all day because I'm surrounded by so many trees, but I make sure they and my sarrecenia get as much as possible.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

lol actually i got that info from Bugweed(cant believe you actually registered on the forum to get a jab in at me :wink: ) . he has much more experiance with CPs than my measily 4 years. the whole discussion is found here:

http://www.petflytrap.com/cgi-bin/i...e5629a27c490d84a8cc7ecd5be;act=ST;f=1;t=22060

as to needing full sun to do well. i grow mine about a foot below four 32 watt 4 foot flourecents(2 warm white, 2 cool white bulbs) and my VFTs stay compact and their traps turn bright red so you can grow them under flourecents just fine. i was just passing on info from credible growers as my experience with VFT's is quite limited.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

*coloration of VFT's*

Well, first off, I have been growing Cp for almost 44 years. I think I have a basic knowledge of how they grow and respond to certain situations. I have also done studies on all the North American CP in the field, so I am not, at least, a flash in the pan. I am also fortunate to have as my friends and fellow growers Peter D'Amato (for 25 years), Joe Mazrimas (founder of the ICPS and the Carnivorous Plant Newsletter), and Barry Rice, Conservation officer, and a really good guy, who writes and works for the ICPS as well. These are just a few of the folks I run with. And Rattler is right. NOT ALL VFT'S RESPOND TO FULL SUN. If you are curious, then read the thread Rattler has given you, and feel free to ask me any questions you may have.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Cool. I dont want to bring mine inside since outdoors here where I am is the right growing conditions for them, even if I can't get them in full sun all day long. Too many pine trees! What do you do for your VFTs dormancy if you have them inside? Refrigerator? Mine seem semi-formant right now. I thought they were all the way asleep, but I noticed a new grand-daddy longleg had gotten caught.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Bugweed, do you grow darlingtonia with success? I have some seedlings started indoors in a windowsill right now, but want to move them outside when they get big enough. I will try the ice cube trick.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

*CP's*

B2Eight, My babies are all outdoor grown, sitting in full sun for as much as 14 hours a day. My sarracenia are grown the same. I would like to invite you to see my babies on the petflytrap forum. In the pitcher plant forum, click on the title page on the left side of the topic page. The title is pitcher plants, heliamphora, and cephalotus. This will open the topic list. Pinned at the top of this list are 2 pinned threads (in gray). They are titled Bugweed's at Bugweeds house, and Bugweeds in September. If you would like, go to the growlist forum and peruse my CP list. See anything you like, just ask for it, and if divisible, the plant is yours. I will get back to you on the Darlingtonia growing.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

bugweed, PM sent


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

You are in luck! The black pubescent is ready to divide, and I can ship an oreophila or two to you that are seedling babies, about 3 years old. The s. alata "black pubescent" is from Stone County. Mississippi, and does not always turn black. Weather conditions, and heat are important for this ones coloration. It is a nice alata to be sure. The oreophila's are from DeKalb County, Alabama, and are strongly veined for the most part. I have oreophila in heavily veined to almost veinless. The almost veinless form is from Cherokee County, Alabama, near the town of Centre. I may throw one in for you if you are interested.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I am interested, thank you, and in any more that you could send me that come from Mississippi or Alabama. I saw that you had several listed in your "tiny" collection. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry. It is kinda dinky, but I'm working on that!


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

hey fellow CPers go check this out http://groups.yahoo.com/group/nepenthesclub/ by the way i finally got some nepenthes viking.
rich


----------

